# relocating to New Zealand



## malbenni (Oct 19, 2011)

Dears,

I might get a job offer from an employer in New Zealand situated in Auckland the offer might be in range 80K - 100K is this good for a couple still don't have a baby but might have very soon.
what are the expected expenses renting a home 2 rooms, buying a used car..etc?
thank you for you answer


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

malbenni said:


> Dears,
> 
> I might get a job offer from an employer in New Zealand situated in Auckland the offer might be in range 80K - 100K is this good for a couple still don't have a baby but might have very soon.
> what are the expected expenses renting a home 2 rooms, buying a used car..etc?
> thank you for you answer


H there, try the website easy room mates. Husband and I were looking to rent, but didn't want to be tied in for too long in case we didn't like the place or area. Then we thought of staying in Backpackers as we did when we were on holiday. 

I don't know about Auckland, we are renting a room in an old villa in New Plymouth, (west coast) costing $200 per week plus internet and local phone calls, food is on top. It's a good way to start, helps you decide what sort of property you want and what area you like.

Salay sounds good, the lower figure is $25k more than my hubby is earning and we are putting away each pay day a third of what he is paid. 

Haven't got a car yet, looking for anything upto $10k, cars are bit more expensive here than the UK, but they do hold their price.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## malbenni (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hi*



dawnclaremaddox said:


> H there, try the website easy room mates. Husband and I were looking to rent, but didn't want to be tied in for too long in case we didn't like the place or area. Then we thought of staying in Backpackers as we did when we were on holiday.
> 
> I don't know about Auckland, we are renting a room in an old villa in New Plymouth, (west coast) costing $200 per week plus internet and local phone calls, food is on top. It's a good way to start, helps you decide what sort of property you want and what area you like.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your answer you gave me good information. 
and I liked the idea about staying in backpackers,then we can decide the suitable property.
in general how do you see NZ ? I mean is it a good place for a family?
by the way whats your name? mine is Mostafa


----------

